# Which Alcohol Drinks Work Best For IBS?



## volatile

So I read a long while ago when having alcohol to avoid Beer due to carbonation.White wine has long been said to be good...but when going out with buddies...you can't that.I've heard (and usually) go for Vodka.My usual drink choice is-Vodka in Cranberry Juice-Vodka SourBut...even with this I still get bloated the next day.So what I want to know is the following1) What Spirits are best suited to IBS?-Vodka? -Gin?-Whiskey?-Rum?-Tequilla?-Triple Sex?2) When I go out, what is the best, smartest choice to order?-I am sick of Vodka Sours (and they still get me bloated) but don't know what elseI should point out I am IBS-C with bloating, so please any suggestions.I don't want to be a hermit and never go out...it's important I do drink in moderation..but I just do not want to constantly have to worry about paying a heavy toll.I go to the gym all week to tone my body, and a bad bloating from drinking screws it all up.Not drinking is not an option....you got to do it at least sometimes (and I do once a month) so any practical real life advice to manage/balance IBS and safe drinking would be welcome.Thanks.


----------



## IPPO

Every one will have different tollerances when it comes to alcohol. I for one have just woken up after a day of eating and drinking at a friends BBQ. I can drink beer, White wine, rose wine, vodka etc... The 1 drink that I tend to avoid is red wine, for some reason it can (not always) make my tummy feel rubbish all daybthe next day, but saying thatvyou arecalways going to feel the effects one way or another the next day, if you gave had a few that is... Obviously people without ibs suffer exactly the same due to the effects. It's all about knowing your body and what it can handle. Mines a double!!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

The ethanol is the exact same in all drinks and a lot of IBSers have problems with ethanol and can't drink anything safely. The stronger the drink the more it will bother them, but some people will have symptoms from a sip or two no matter which bottle it came out of.If not drinking is not an option probably vodka straight up (or other clear liquor) may be the best bet. (or on the rocks).I assume most sour mixes have high fructose corn syrup (at least in the US) so that may be part of the problem and most cranberry juices do as well. A tonic water or something with no sweetener in it at all may be a better bet as a mixer, but carbonation can be a problem for some.For what it is worth, most people will at some point have a health issue where they have to either just decide to live with the consequences or give something up. You are not alone in that, pretty much all humans have that. Whether it is not having a pet from allergies to not having alcohol because you are sick of dealing with the side effects.Not sure what you call moderate, but for health reasons no man should have more than two drinks in a day and no woman should have more than one and you can't save up all week and blow it out on the weekend. Any more than that has negative health effects on every person. IBSers just usually get a more immediate feedback that alcohol is a poison and should be used in very small amounts. (and in very small amounts it, like many poisons, can have some benefit).


----------



## volatile

So there's no list of safer and worser IBS Alcohol drinks?I thought vodka sour and vodka cranberry were safer.I'd like it if other IBSers can answer the following1) When you go out to drink...what works best for you?-What do you usually drink and what do you recommend?2) What spirits work best?3) How does Beer go down?4) What mixed drinks do you recommend?


----------



## Kathleen M.

There is no universally true list of safer and worser of any food stuff for IBSers.Why should there be one for alcohol when there isn't one for any other food group.Depends on your trigger.Most cranberry juice is loaded with high fructose corn syrup (they probably don't use the all natural organic stuff at the bar) and so are most sour mixes. Sour may be OK if they do it from scratch but depends on the bar and what they put in it. Sugar syrup (from table sugar) is better tolerated than high fructose corn syrup but too much sugar of any kind will set some people off.I wouldn't put either of those on a likely to be safe list as so many IBSers have problems with high fructose corn syrup and you add another irritant onto that....but the bloating and gas is more likely from the HFCS than the alcohol (which tends to be more of a diarrhea thing).Can you drink sour mix or cranberry juice in the volume you do during a night out?Vodka on the rocks or with a zero calorie mixer like some of the sparkling waters (assuming you tolerate sparkling water/tonic water, etc. in those volumes when you don't drink--like I said some people do not tolerate any carbonation so beer is off the menu for them).You may need to avoid mixers altogether and just drink it straight up/on the rocks.You'll find most IBSers don't drink much because they get tired of the side effects that night/the next day. But I won't try to convince that fun can be had when sober as I doubt you'll believe me.


----------



## volatile

1) What are clear liquors (list)?2) For somebody with bloating/trapped gas as the main symptoms...which drinks are probably best avoided and which probably best tolerated?


----------



## 8breakNrun

I'm fixated on Malibu Rum....its a coconut flavoured rum and its never done my bowels any bad , but depends on what you mix it with. Obviously, if you mix it with pop , you are asking for more gas. I'll usually ask to have it mixed with soda water and I'll squeeze some lemon into it and its super yummy!!! Avoid mixing it with any type of citrus juice (any liquor for that matter) ESPECIALLY if you are prone to reflux , I find its rather harsh on the gut. It tastes really good with pineapple juice , but if you can't handle acidity or fruit juices , steer away from that and go with soda water with a bit of lemon.A little trick I found works well: No matter what booze you decide to drink that night , for every sip of your drink you take , have about 4 - 5 sips of water after and DRINK SLOWLY!! If you guzzle your drink down you are swallowing more air and you are likely to wreak more havoc on your guts by inviting more air/gas into the intestines/bowels. Alternating with water also helps dilute the booze and sugars going into your system , plus keeps you hydrated (especially if you are Constipated , you definitely want to increase your water intake and drinking alcohol will deplete that from your system)Not only that , but your drink will last longer and hey , it becomes a little cheaper in your wallet in the end. Instead of polishing off 6 drinks in a night , you end up drinking 3 and saving your guts the (extra) pain.If your buddies understand anything about your condition , they will understand that you can't always pound the drinks back and feel comfortable. More people are understanding of this than you think. Even for people who don't suffer IBS , everyone out there has had their moment or two of gut wrenching gas pain or constipation. Its a fact of life.Oh and as far as the beer goes , I'm allergic to beer so I drink Ciders instead. Funny enough, have a higher alcohol percentage also , they are SUPER carbonated though and highly acidic (as they are apple based). I wouldn't suggest it if you are having gas issues though , although its a nice refreshing taste from beer. Its again , a drink you have to consume SLOWLY and alternate with water. Try ordering half pints instead of full pints also.If you are in a setting where you can walk around or dance , I suggest that too. Try to stay moving as much as you can. It can help you pass gas and have a bowel movement if you are feeling a bit stuck. Hope this helps!!!If you need any further advice , let me know







( I suffer IBS and managed a bar for 5 years... )


----------



## LANCEETOFF7

Hi,A little trick I found works well: No matter what booze you decide to drink that night , for every sip of your drink you take , have about 4 - 5 sips of water after and DRINK SLOWLY!! If you guzzle your drink down you are swallowing more air and you are likely to wreak more havoc on your guts by inviting more air/gas into the intestines/bowels. Alternating with water also helps dilute the booze and sugars going into your system , plus keeps you hydrated (especially if you are Constipated , you definitely want to increase your water intake and drinking alcohol will deplete that from your system)Not only that , but your drink will last longer and hey , it becomes a little cheaper in your wallet in the end. Instead of polishing off 6 drinks in a night , you end up drinking 3 and saving your guts the (extra) pain.If your buddies understand anything about your condition , they will understand that you can't always pound the drinks back and feel comfortable. More people are understanding of this than you think. Even for people who don't suffer IBS , everyone out there has had their moment or two of gut wrenching gas pain or constipation. Its a fact of life.Oh and as far as the beer goes , I'm allergic to beer so I drink Ciders instead. Funny enough, have a higher alcohol percentage also , they are SUPER carbonated though and highly acidic (as they are apple based). I wouldn't suggest it if you are having gas issues though , although its a nice refreshing taste from beer. Its again , a drink you have to consume SLOWLY and alternate with water. Try ordering half pints instead of full pints also.If you are in a setting where you can walk around or dance , I suggest that too. Try to stay moving as much as you can. It can help you pass gas and have a bowel movement if you are feeling a bit stuck. Regards!


----------



## Hester

I can only do a vodka or gin and tonic with lime or perhaps a white-type wine. If I do not follow up with one GLASS of water for every drink, I tend to be worse. The most I can drink and still function the next day is about four beverages. I find that taking loads of probotics and fiber before and after as well as the water helps. . . but all that being said, I do pay a price in pain and a burning for three to four days afterward as well as crappy muscle tone. Like you, I still have to go out and do it now and then.


----------



## volatile

So for somebody prone to gas/bloating it would be best to stick to drinks which are clear liquor based?1) Can you help me come up with a relatively "safe" list of alcoholic drinks?So far I have:-Gin and Tonic w/lime-Vodka and Tonic w/lime-Rum w/soda water (is that tonic).....can we get a more comprehensive/thorough list?2) What exactly would you classify as a clear liquor?-Is Rum clear?-Is Bacardi 151 clear?-What about Jack Daniels/Southern Comfort and Whiskey/Scothc/Brandy?3) Would Bacardi 151 be ok?4) Should stuff like-Cranberry Juice (unless you are making it yourself w/non HFCS) and other fruit juices be avoided?-Should carbonation and beer be avoided (if so...does this include tonic???)Basically the safest kind of alcoholic drinks for somebody with my symptoms would be clear liquor w/tonic/water/soda water as opposed to any beer/carbination/or mixed drinks w/juices?


----------



## Hester

Hate to say it but "clear" means perfectly clear in color. Anything sweat like juice will make you worse if you are anything like me. I find the Pino Grigio whites to be best. Rum and I do not get along. Carbonated beverages only work for me if they are like 7up or club soda. Sorry but that is all I can offer as I do not bother to even try and drink anything else. I was find a sales meeting until I drank a clear "after dinner" drink. I have no idea what it was but it was "sweat" which in my mind now means bad. Again, I double the fiber, water and probotics and have one glass of clear water per drink. My doctor thinks it should be two or three. Often I will eat a fiber bar before going out just to help with the morning.


----------



## volatile

Hester said:


> Hate to say it but "clear" means perfectly clear in color. Anything sweat like juice will make you worse if you are anything like me. I find the Pino Grigio whites to be best. Rum and I do not get along. Carbonated beverages only work for me if they are like 7up or club soda. Sorry but that is all I can offer as I do not bother to even try and drink anything else. I was find a sales meeting until I drank a clear "after dinner" drink. I have no idea what it was but it was "sweat" which in my mind now means bad. Again, I double the fiber, water and probotics and have one glass of clear water per drink. My doctor thinks it should be two or three. Often I will eat a fiber bar before going out just to help with the morning.


So all Vodka and Gin would be clear.Isn't Rum (like Bacardi 151) clear too?


----------



## Hester

LOL - rum and club soda? No, that one is not for me. I used to drink rum and coke but cannot drink pop much anymore and for some reason the combo shoots right through me.


----------



## faze action

The only alcohol I ever drink anymore is dry wine. Either white (Pinot Grigio) or red (Malbec or Merlot usually). Any other type of alcohol will give me major issues, and I typically only drink one or two glasses of wine, otherwise it can cause problems. Beer is awful- even one will make me extremely bloated, and anything with sugar or made form sugar (anything sweet, rum, etc) is bad news. It is a bit frustrating since alcohol is associated with social gatherings...


----------



## raspberiswrl

I was reading about this online earlier (drinking for sensitive stomachs, not for IBS, necessarily). One Yahoo answer was to try a grasshopper if you have a sensitive stomach. Perhaps the creme de menthe soothes a bit. Of course, the creme might be problematic for a lot of IBSers. My answer has been to stop drinking altogether. Not as much fun, but saves me a full day's worth of misery. I feel pain in my digestive tract almost immediately when I drink - like battery acid is running through my system.3/4 oz green creme de menthe3/4 oz white creme de cacao3/4 oz light creamHope you find a way to cope!


----------



## Downsman

I find whiskey is wonderful for IBS


----------



## CFD

Everyones different I guess but one thing I found is that cider and beers are the worst. I used to love cider and its all I drank but now it just gives me the worst gas going and it stinks out the club







. Beers and Largers and as bad but there not great. Ideally I just stick to spirits ( this took a lot of adjusting as they all taste horrible! ) but the one thing I can drink for sure with no repercussions are Rum ( both white and brown ) and Vodka - but I have to be careful as to what I mix them with Orange juice, pinapple juice and apple juice are higher risk but Vinto, lemonade, Red bull and Pepsi are ok. For once the less natural the better


----------



## extremesailor

I know this post is old but I thought I would put in my two cents. I guess I have extremely bad IBS-A which I've had my entire life -23 years now. I went to a party school in college and drinking was part of my daily routine. Last summer I woke up every morning made eggs and toast (don't eat whole wheat bread), then went to the gym. After, I went down to the lake and swam for a bit. Then went out to the bars. (Maybe had a slice of pizza). Surprisingly after about 3 months of this I was actually in better shape, went from 190lbs to 173lbs and never had any stomach problems.

After many years of drinking I've found Gin on the rocks (lots and lots of ice) is the best way to avoid stomach pains. I used to drink Gin and tonic but got rid of the tonic and replaced it with lots of ice (melting ice is going to add more water to it).

It's funny that someone here mentions grasshoppers because I've never really given those much thought seeing as all the cream would be bad, however thinking back on it I can't ever recall having any problems when I would drink them.

BTW any kind of apple or cider has always been the worst thing I could possibly drink.

I'll have to test this grasshopper theory some more and get back to you.


----------



## Goldfinch

Whiskey is wonderful for a lot of things. Most of the time I find that the simpler the better: My default is rye, neat. If the weather is warm I find a Gin & Tonic doesn't bother my gut. Wine doesn't sit right. A very short glass of beer once in a while is okay, but moderation seems to be the key for me. I love hard cider, but my low fodmaps diet says that would be apple, so I leave it alone.

Maybe G & T's are good because of the quinine? I know there is way less quinine in tonic water than there used to be, but wasn't that always the antidote for a case of Tourista, malaria, etc?


----------



## razzle5150

alcohol is a big no no for people with IBS...

read this site :

http://ibs.about.com/od/ibsfood/a/triggerfoods.htm


----------



## Goldfinch

Agreed that alcohol can be a trigger for many with digestive issues. There are always going to be exceptions to general guidelines. All foods listed as problematic should be approached with caution, and new foods added in very small amounts, and only one at a time. When first embarking on an elimination diet I would recommend not drinking any alcohol too.

The list of top ten trigger foods you refer to is a broad outline and a good starting point. I can drink whiskey in moderation, and I can eat chocolate in moderation. Nuts, especially peanuts, are an important part of my diet and don't seem to be a problem at all for me. Legumes in moderation are also not irritating for me. I stick to low fodmaps fruits and veggies for the most part, and stay away from wheat, greasy fried foods, junk foods and most dairy. I am still in the early testing stages to find out what really works for me and what doesn't.


----------



## un800

While I agree no drinking is best, I also am aware it's only an ideology when it comes to my habits. No way am I not having an alcoholic beverage from time to time.

Before I started testing foods and drinks to settle my symptoms I was a heavy whiskey/scotch/dark liquor drinker. After figuring out gluten kind of ruins my life, I have stopped drinking all dark liquor and am better for it. I was sad to learn gin isn't gluten free, too. I can drink gluten free beer and wines. I some times have Titos vodka and have had Smirnoff vodka. And some times, I have rum. All of this above is rare. I rarely drink now and it's been better for me. The one alcohol that reallllllly very much destroys my internals is hard cider. I don't know why - guess it's FODMAP related but hard cider will trigger an internal flare up that wont go away from anywhere from 3 days to a whole week. Misery is triggered by hard cider.


----------



## il90

Some of these replies are so depressing. Please keep in mind that the poster is still in his twenties. That means positive feedback not the depressing stuff about giving up drinking when that is part of his social life. I can drink coffee and eat chocolate but I guess it depends on the day. I think alcohol have always given me diarrhea (TMI haha) the day after even before I had "stomach problems." I do not dare drinking yet, but it is mostly people like these who always say no to everything good that makes me doubt getting back out there. I'm only 25 but I feel fucking ancient. Please don't be afraid to try it out until you find something that works. You can make it work. And a LOT of people with IBS drinks. I knew I girl in College who would drink to take care of her constipations (she was IBS-C). Maybe irresponsible but at least she lived.


----------



## Leo41

The more and longer I drank the worse it got. Alcohol is horrible if you have IBS. It will worsen you over the years.. I tried all kind to from this to that to this. It is an awful trigger PERIOD and will increase your visceral hypersensativity. You want IBS to take over your life... keep drinking. It does nothing for you, you do not need it, and it will make you worse, MUCH worse long term. Just quit.


----------

